# opinions needed on when to cure



## sir_smoke_alot (Nov 1, 2007)

ok so i recently harvested my plants and trimmed all the leaves and have them hanging to dry. My question is should i wait till the stems snap and then put the buds into jars or should i put them in when the buds are dry to the touch. ive read conflicting things, in last months ht magazine they say to wait till the stems snap then start the cure. just wondering what everyone here does? 

Thanks


----------



## HGB (Nov 1, 2007)

read the 4 stickeys above your thread :hubba:

one I have a link to in my sig


----------



## sir_smoke_alot (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah ive read the sticky's as well as the one in your sig. but the one in your sig says when there crispy to the touch put them in paper bags an article in high times says to wait till the stems snap then put them in jars. so i guess i was wondering which is better i would think if you put the buds in jars when they were crispy to the touch they would have  cure longer  due to more moisture being in them over waiting until the stem snaps i would think you wouldnt have to cure as long am i correct.

what is the prefered method that people here do? wiat for teh stems to snap or crispy to the touch?


----------



## naturalhi (Nov 1, 2007)

sir_smoke_alot said:
			
		

> yeah ive read the sticky's as well as the one in your sig. but the one in your sig says when there crispy to the touch put them in paper bags an article in high times says to wait till the stems snap then put them in jars. so i guess i was wondering which is better i would think if you put the buds in jars when they were crispy to the touch they would have  cure longer  due to more moisture being in them over waiting until the stem snaps i would think you wouldnt have to cure as long am i correct.
> 
> what is the prefered method that people here do? wiat for teh stems to snap or crispy to the touch?



Buds are not dry to the touch, if you break one apart you'll find they're still damp in the middle:>)

That's why we use the crack test, when they reach 50-60% humidity if one wants to get technical.>)

That's the drying process, curing is done for another 2 weeks in glass jars, or as we do, in a humidor kept at 50% humidy =>) 

Hope this helps


----------



## sir_smoke_alot (Nov 1, 2007)

ok so basically just hang them till the stems snap then cure for 2 weeks or so in jars. I have some buds that i did not wait till the stems snapped before i put them in jars they werent real wet or anything but how long should they cure for? do i wait till the stems snap then the cure is over?


----------



## HGB (Nov 1, 2007)

sir_smoke_alot said:
			
		

> ok so basically just hang them till the stems snap then cure for 2 weeks or so in jars. I have some buds that i did not wait till the stems snapped before i put them in jars they werent real wet or anything but how long should they cure for? do i wait till the stems snap then the cure is over?



hang until stem snap's then into jars...burp jars once a day for 2 months to get all the broke down gases out....then seal jars in dark and wait for 6 months.... if flavor/high/smell is not there then seal jars for a couple more months....

1 year min. in jar for me and have gone to 2 years before degration started

:48:


----------



## sir_smoke_alot (Nov 1, 2007)

ok that clears some things up. thanks for the replies.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 1, 2007)

some one clarify the term "SNAP"

snap as in a bend in the stem at one point??

or

snap as in snap apart?


----------



## Gadhooka (Nov 1, 2007)

Good question Mr. P. 

I think of snap more as a sound than a sight. So I think it's when you bend it and it "snaps."


----------



## laury (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know what the answer is. but I believe the option you finallychoose is right.

are you interested in ffxi gil?  go here
NO SPAM!!!!


----------

